# Cigar Rights of America



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

Forgive me if this thread already exists but I feel its needed to mention. In todays America when anyone tries to enjoy _*any*_ form of tobacco they are automatically looked down upon and criticized as if they are some sort of lower life form it is imperative that all BOTL's come together and fight back for this one basic freedom. 
Brian Berman and the guys at Cigar Rights of America(@CigarRights on twitter) are out there everyday fighting the good fight. Making sure that everyone knows about current legislation that is being kicked around in Washington that is trying to take our right to engage in using tobacco away and those on the local government side attempting to do the same thing. Not too mention all of the events they hold all across the country with local B&M's, manufacturers, or on their own.
Membership is very reasonable at $35/year or go for lifetime $500(billed monthly for one year at $44). I think this is a small price to pay considering all that they do for us BOTL's. I am honored to say that I am lifetime member #81403783 of Cigar Rights of America!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

truckertim said:


> Forgive me if this thread already exists but I feel its needed to mention. In todays America when anyone tries to enjoy _*any*_ form of tobacco they are automatically looked down upon and criticized as if they are some sort of lower life form it is imperative that all BOTL's come together and fight back for this one basic freedom.
> Brian Berman and the guys at Cigar Rights of America(@CigarRights on twitter) are out there everyday fighting the good fight. Making sure that everyone knows about current legislation that is being kicked around in Washington that is trying to take our right to engage in using tobacco away and those on the local government side attempting to do the same thing. Not too mention all of the events they hold all across the country with local B&M's, manufacturers, or on their own.
> Membership is very reasonable at $35/year or go for lifetime $500(billed monthly for one year at $44). I think this is a small price to pay considering all that they do for us BOTL's. I am honored to say that I am lifetime member #81403783 of Cigar Rights of America!


No worries, brother; the CRA can never make themselves visible enough, as far as I'm concerned. We're fighting an uphill battle with smaller troops than the opposition. I always have a link handy on my site.

Good looking out for the rest of us!


----------



## Enrique1780 (Jan 25, 2010)

Good thread. CRA definitely deserves credit for their efforts.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

CRA - Cigar Rights of America

I sent it and forwarded to my cigar friends.

Remember: All that is required for your gubment to grow itself to tyranny is for good citizens to stand by and do nothing.


----------

